# Best Strain for Topicals



## Bricksquad2625 (Jun 25, 2014)

Good Evening All, I'm looking to grow a plant for a patient suffering from HS (the skin disease) she would like for me to make a salve with some essential oils. I am willing to give this a shot, but I'm wondering what strain would be best for topicals? I'm looking for something high in CBDs. I appreciate all of the advice


----------



## Bricksquad2625 (Jun 25, 2014)

I will be following the principals of the Entourage Effect, so I will be incorporating the entire plant for the extraction.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't know much about that condition, but are there reasons you want cbd? 
Anyway
IMO the tek is far more important, as long as you aren't running heavy sativas there's probly plenty of cbd, it also crosses through your skin easier than THC.


----------



## Bricksquad2625 (Jun 27, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> I don't know much about that condition, but are there reasons you want cbd?
> Anyway
> IMO the tek is far more important, as long as you aren't running heavy sativas there's probly plenty of cbd, it also crosses through your skin easier than THC.


I'm wanting the CBDs because anti-inflammatory effects,analgesic effects,relaxing effects on muscles and other body tissues,muciparous decongesting effects, regenerative effects on body tissues


HS is a horrible condition it is also known as inverse acne. Feel free to look it up on google, the pictures are absolutely horrible and make sure you have a empty stomach before looking at them

Real name of the disease is *Hidradenitis suppurativa*

People who have this condition, it is believed to be auto-immune, typically get these huge bumps in their groin, armpits, under breast, Anal region, ect... any where that is moist and hot.


----------



## Bricksquad2625 (Jun 27, 2014)

Here is some more info, I found this on GC, this a CBD Salve and here is what it is recommended for:


all kinds of superficial wounds, cuts, acne pimples, furuncles, nail incarnations, corns, certain nail fungus
ragged commissure of lips, fever blisters, herpes
certain types of dermatitis (including atopical) and psoriasis
rheumatism and arthritic pains (up to the 2nd degree of arthritis)
torticollis, back pains, muscular pains and cramps, sprains and other contusions
phlebitis, venous ulcerations
hemorrhoids
menstruation pains
cold and sore throat, bronchitis
asthmatic problems with breathing
chronical inflammation of larynx (application in the form of a Priessnitz compress)
migraine, head pains




I'm thinking about making a CBD concentration via alcohol, burning all of the alcohol off using a double boiler, alcohol burns off from anywhere from 140 F - 400F-ish. Boiling water is 212F. After that I will be incorporating it into a custom shae butter lotion with essential oils


----------



## GreenSanta (Jul 19, 2014)

I am getting good results with a pennywise (tga) pheno that I have tested to be 1:1 thc/cbd ratio with a home kit (gas chromatography kit) I like to think it's at least 12%thc and 12%cbd .... awesome social smoke and also I made awesome cream/salve (but softer than salve) with it and I have a bad ass recipe that I can write down for you in private message if you are interested. CBD ROCKS


----------



## GreenSanta (Jul 19, 2014)

I use it for chronic pain and it's becoming less chronic...


----------



## Bricksquad2625 (Jul 20, 2014)

GreenSanta said:


> I am getting good results with a pennywise (tga) pheno that I have tested to be 1:1 thc/cbd ratio with a home kit (gas chromatography kit) I like to think it's at least 12%thc and 12%cbd .... awesome social smoke and also I made awesome cream/salve (but softer than salve) with it and I have a bad ass recipe that I can write down for you in private message if you are interested. CBD ROCKS


Yes please send it to me or if you want feel free to post it, I am now wanting to do a lotion/cream with some essential oils


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Aug 6, 2014)

Please post in on here man! Why would you keep it secret! Haha just kidding, but seriously, I was thinking pennywise as well.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 10, 2014)

Try getting your hands on some seeds from CBD Crew they have
made great strides in high CBD MJ.


----------



## Bricksquad2625 (Aug 10, 2014)

oldman60 said:


> Try getting your hands on some seeds from CBD Crew they have
> made great strides in high CBD MJ.


Yeah I'll try them next time, I got fucked by CBD Seed (vendor at the tude) 3 female seeds, none of them viable at all


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Aug 10, 2014)

Have y'all seen Dinafems Critical Mass or Shark Shock? I think CBD crew IS dinafem? Or they worked together? Idk, but I can't figure out the difference really, they both have around 6%cbd? I emailed them but no response yet


----------



## Bricksquad2625 (Aug 10, 2014)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Have y'all seen Dinafems Critical Mass or Shark Shock? I think CBD crew IS dinafem? Or they worked together? Idk, but I can't figure out the difference really, they both have around 6%cbd? I emailed them but no response yet


Alot of these breeders are partnering with CBD Crew and using some of their plants to breed, but I believe they would mention it in their description


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 10, 2014)

Bricksquad2625 said:


> Alot of these breeders are partnering with CBD Crew and using some of their plants to breed, but I believe they would mention it in their description



Try "headsite.com" I've had good luck with them.


----------

